
Show HN: Free, Open-Source, Encrypted Email Forwarding Service - niftylettuce
http://forwardemail.net
======
herbst
This does look very nice! I really like the idea of using TXT records for meta
data.

I am the creator of [https://ForwardMX.io](https://ForwardMX.io) so I totally
see the need as well. Current solutions sucked. However i dont offer anything
for free :)

